
Support for Xmarks is ending on May 1, 2018 - pgrote
&quot;Xmarks update<p>On May 1, 2018, we will be shutting down Xmarks. Your account will remain active until then. After this date, your bookmarks should remain available in any previously accessed browser, but they will no longer sync and your Xmarks account will be deactivated. There will be no impact to your LastPass Premium account. In addition, any remaining balance previously paid towards Xmarks will be applied as a credit towards your LastPass Premium account.<p>At LastPass, we’ve staked our claim in password management, and providing our community with a high level of password security. After careful consideration and evaluation, we have decided to discontinue the Xmarks solution so that we can continue to focus on offering the best possible password vaulting to our community.<p>On behalf of the entire LastPass and Xmarks team, we wanted to thank you for your support over the years. If you have any questions about your account or LastPass credit, please do not hesitate to reach out to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lastpass.com&#x2F;supportticket.php.&quot;
======
davidp670
Unfortunate, but long overdue. I move to Bookmark OS and have been very happy.
It works in the browser so it is cross-platform including mobile
[https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)

~~~
dbg31415
I just went through this list and tried everything that worked across Chrome,
Firefox, and IE on MacOS and Windows.

* XMarks Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net || [https://alternativeto.net/software/xmarks/](https://alternativeto.net/software/xmarks/)

So... Bookmark OS, Everysync, xBrowserSync.

And I have to agree, Bookmark OS was the winner. It's not free, but it's only
$12 / year. (XMarks being free was probably not good for anyone in the end.)

* Bookmark OS | bookmark manager and organizer || [https://bookmarkos.com/](https://bookmarkos.com/)

------
RoboFormHelp
I work at Siber Systems makers of RoboForm password manager.

Just wanted to leave a note that RoboForm is a great replacement for Xmarks.
We have always supported cross browser sync of bookmarks. We have import
instructions for both Mac and Windows over at our Help Center.

~~~
pablo_hp
Hello, sorry to report but Roboform only backs up your favorites. It does not
sync favorites. When I delete or add a bookmark, it does not sync bookmarks
even to the Roboform system. And when I add or delete a favorite within the
Roboform backup, it also does not sync with the other brownsers, thus making
it invalid. What roboform does is just a backup of bookmarks and not a
bookmark synchronization. So correct me if I'm wrong because I could not get
it to work.

------
fencepost
I decided that Xmarks had been unstable enough lately to be troublesome and I
really wasn't using it much in Chrome, so I switched over to Firefox Sync
about a week and a half ago. Seems like my timing was good.

